# Cigar Cutters



## llappen (Jul 24, 2014)

What brand or style do my fellow puffers prefer? I have a Xikar Xi3 titanium spectra


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Daily worker....


Special Occasion...


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Hands down greatest cutter of all time is the Xikar Multi tool. but as with this terrible hobby of ours i also have and use a Xikar 009 punch, Xikar v cut and a CC perfect cutter.

what every mood i am in (or stick) i grab one of them.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have one of these CC perfect cutters. Never, ever let me down. $30 on eBag right now.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

XiKar Xi1 titanium for me...


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Bondo 440 said:


> I have one of these CC perfect cutters. Never, ever let me down. $30 on eBag right now.


I scored 2 of these - Cuban Crafters Black Perfecto Cut Cigar Cutter CC 25 Lifetime Warranty | eBay - for me and my Higbee Wench for $6 a pop. with free shipping.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

I steadily use the Xikar multi-tool as my go to cutter. I'd like to pick up a Xikar V and possibly a punch in the future, but for now the MT holds me over perfectly.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

Palio


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have an Xikar that was gifted to me, had the multi-tool, didnt like the feel of the palio, the Monti key punch is too big, my nibo 3x flame has a nice punch included and I thought the V-cut was gimmicky till I used one and now its my go to..


The Troll


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Palio.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Have several Zino double blade guillotine cutters, they work great!


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Perfect Cutter


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

I alternate between CC perfect cutter and Palio.


----------



## Lightninrod (May 17, 2014)

Duall punches on my Bugatti B1 and Palio. 

Punch way more than I cut.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> I scored 2 of these - Cuban Crafters Black Perfecto Cut Cigar Cutter CC 25 Lifetime Warranty | eBay - for me and my Higbee Wench for $6 a pop. with free shipping.


Quite Nice. My price quote was the one I saw when I grabbed the picture. People do pay more. Like my wife who paid $20 when she got me mine for Xmas 2012. What you got there is one heck of a deal ! But I still like mine since it's all metal and has the "poker deck " finish. Matches my "joker" lighter.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Xikar V Cutter, if you haven't tried it yet, do yourself a favor. I think it's tops.

I own the CC Perfect Cutter, The Palio, Xikar Xi3, and CC Punch as well, but those are now mostly used by guests.

I could honestly recommend all of the above, try them all and pick a favorite!


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

CC Perfect Cutter most of the time. Once in awhile my Xikar Xi3. Very Very seldom I use a punch or other guillotine style cutters laying around.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

ssutton219 said:


> I have an Xikar that was gifted to me, had the multi-tool, didnt like the feel of the palio, the Monti key punch is too big, my nibo 3x flame has a nice punch included and I thought the V-cut was gimmicky till I used one and now its my go to..
> 
> The Troll


Same here. Bought a Xikar V cut a couple years ago. Haven't looked at another cutter since.


----------



## ccie6011 (May 8, 2012)

the Palio cutter is the best cutter you can buy.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Here are my accessories.. Nibo 3x torch with punch, Xikar cutter, Robson jetlight, cheapie v-cutter, cheapie cutter and Monti punch key

If I head out to the cigar shop at least one cutter and punch go with at least one lighter...if I head out back or have company over that smokes the whole box goes out for all to use. All personal preference.



The Troll


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm a big fan on the V too (insert joke here). I have both a Xikar V cutter and an XI-3. Both are great, depending on the stick or my mood I'll swap back and forth. The V is the go-to especially when travelling since the cutter also is a cigar rest!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been using the xikar mtx scissors a lot lately. Perfect for taking the least amount off the cap and love the poker tool for loosening up tight draws and nubbing a good cigar. But I change my preferrred cutter a lot so I'll probably be switching up soon.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

ccie6011 said:


> the Palio cutter is the best cutter you can buy.


It's a terrific cutter but I disagree that it's the best you can buy.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

Xikar X1 granite. Bought a Palio that was AWESOME but in a couple of months started pinching my cigars and you could see the little scuffs in the blades. And no, I don't cut my nails or anything else with it 

Right now it's on its way to Palio for a replacement, and yes, their CS and warranty are great, but my Xikar has been with me for longer and still cuts perfect as on day one.

So Xikar is my favorite.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

since getting the Xikar 11mm punch I rarely use anything else.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I punch, unless it's a pointed stuck, then I use the Cuban Crafter.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN (Aug 9, 2014)

Looking for a great cutter for torpedoes...any thoughts about CC vs Xikar?


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> Looking for a great cutter for torpedoes...any thoughts about CC vs Xikar?


I've been thinking about investing in a table cutter, I think these would be great for torpedoes/Pyramids. = Quad Stainless Table Cutter: 2 Straight And 2 V Cutter

I just use a basic stainless cutter that I've had for some time now... works fine with a steady hand and keen eye!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> Looking for a great cutter for torpedoes...any thoughts about CC vs Xikar?


Both are great. One comes with a lifetime warranty and one does not.


----------



## llappen (Jul 24, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Both are great. One comes with a lifetime warranty and one does not.


i've had my Xikar Xi3 for 4 years and it cuts cigars like a knife through warm butter


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Same here, my XiKar Xi1 cutter is amazing, and it has a lifetime no questions asked warranty. Need I say more?


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

Ricardo- said:


> Xikar X1 granite. Bought a Palio that was AWESOME but in a couple of months started pinching my cigars and you could see the little scuffs in the blades. And no, I don't cut my nails or anything else with it
> 
> Right now it's on its way to Palio for a replacement, and yes, their CS and warranty are great, but my Xikar has been with me for longer and still cuts perfect as on day one.
> 
> So Xikar is my favorite.


Update on this. My Palio came back. Wasn't totally right. They did fix the blades, but it was not sliding smoothly. To the point that it got stuck closed and was very difficult to open. A couple of times I had to open so hard that got the two parts completely apart. Somehow the blade once again got some damage. Not sure if as part of this issue or something that was in a cigar did it.
I decided to send it back once again. When it came back the blade was great again, but still had the sliding problem. I emailed Marc (We shared a few emails during this process) and said that I was done with this. Wouldn't go ahead and pay for one more shipping back. Never got a response.

So I'm done with Palio.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

When it comes to cutters I've found that quantity trumps quality. That's because I'm always leaving cutters behind and then I don't have them when I need them. I ordered a batch of a dozen cheapies on the 'Bay and leave them in various places... different rooms, in the car, in the golf bag, in traveldors, in pockets, etc. They work fine and I know I always have one nearby.

Same with lighters. Same with girlfriends


----------



## MaduroDeMarko (Nov 24, 2014)

Calibri makes a killer spring assisted V-cut. Has a nice weight and it cuts very deep until the filler of a 60 gauge .


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

I use my trusty Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter. If anyone here follows Bryan Glynn from Cigar Obsession, he prefers this cutter to any other. Its a traditional style cutter but has a back plate to it so you only cut the right amount of the cap. It works great on those pesky single cap Padrons, and will cut up to a 54 Ring guage, and torpedos. It has a nice heft to it and comes with a lifetime warranty. Did I say cheap too; like $15.


----------



## Gables (Dec 31, 2014)

Palio. Thing's been through hell and all elements imaginable, and after almost 10 years it's still as sharp as the day I bought it.


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a CC perfet cutter that i bough a year ago and it works well. Bought a Palio a month ago, did not work well from the beginning, i don't use it anymore and i won't be buying Palio anymore.


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

Colibri Grip Brown Oak Camo Guillotine Cutter (#1905055) - CigarBid.com


----------



## Mocoondo (Sep 24, 2014)

I prefer my Xikar punch but also use a Colibri v-cut on sticks I can't punch.


----------



## steelman (Nov 2, 2014)

Always used a double guillotine and loved it but recently using punch and prefer it much more for more consistent cut and draw....


----------



## mb1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I just picked up a Colibri and haven't been impressed with the sharpness or the stickiness of the action. This was disappointing. I got better cuts from my cheapo $4 guillotine until it started getting dull. May have to try one of these Perfect Cutters.


----------



## Upstatemax (Jan 11, 2015)

I use a Colibri "CAO" labeled grip cutter that came with my box of CAO Black's. 

Works great.


----------



## rebus20 (Jan 1, 2015)

I have the colibri grip also in black ops carbon fiber. Its looks good and cuts great. My buddy has a perfect cutter and he loves it.


----------



## mb1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Stopped by a cigar bar this evening and they were using the scissors cutter. I was surprised since I don't ever see those recommended. Cut fine though.


----------



## Mr.Draned (Jan 18, 2015)

Right now I just have a cheap plastic one that I got from my local shop. For free, hence why I'm still using it.
I do, however, need to upgrade soon.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I used to be able to buy Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutters on eBay all day for $6 shipped. Now they're almost three times that, which is too bad. That being said, they're still great cutters. I have one that's going on five years, and I keep one of the cheaper plastic ones in each of my cars.

My favorite cutters are my Xi3 cutters, the carbon fiber being my absolute favorite. Been using it for a few years now, never had an issue.

I used to like Palio cutters as well, but they're cheaply built from a flexible plastic with extremely thin blades. It works for a while, but if you hit a stem in any of your cigars, it can warp the blade, and then the blades catch on themselves. Went through three of them within a year's time. Add to that their loooooong wait times to get an email back, and it's just not worth the hassle.

Both Palio and Xikar have a lifetime warranty. In Xikar's case, its because they're charging a premium price for a quality cutter they trust will stand the test of time. In Palio's case, it's because they're charging a premium price for a disposable product they just keep replacing.


----------



## jasonrc25 (Dec 24, 2014)

I like many of you have multiple cutters. My favorite because of looks is my Rocky Patel special addition cutter with matching lighter. I just got the Xikar X8 for my larger ring cigars. I recently got Sons of Anarchy gift set with lighter and cutter and have been using that as my daily cutter around the house.

i want to try to the Cuban Crafters perfect cutter because i have heard nothing but good things about it. I also want to try a v-cutter sometime.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

jasonrc25 said:


> My favorite because of looks is my Rocky Patel special addition cutter with matching lighter.


A lighter/abacus?! I've always wanted one of those!


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Sep 5, 2014)

My go-to was a silver Xikar Xi1 that I lost on my anniversary in November. Since then I've replaced it with a plain silver CC Perfect Cutter, and a black Xikar XV cutter. I haven't been smoking much because I hate the cold, but I've been using the V cutter the most. If I need a full guillotine I'm using a cheapy ManOWar branded Colibri Grip that was the first cutter I bought. I need to buy another Xikar, I miss that thing.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

I see a lot of praise for the Colihri Grip. I've got about 8 or 9 of these that I've gotten as freebies over the years laying around, although I've never actually bought one. I've had nothing but bad luck with Colibri lighters, but I have to say, I've found the Grip to be a decent cutter.


----------



## Han Solo Cup (Mar 11, 2015)

Xikar X8 (simple and effective)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Accessories for cigars are like crack for me...I have every kind of cutter available by brand name esp. those with a lifetime warranty...you can't beat those so why do I need so many....because I have a sickness. My all time favorite cutter...The Boston V Cutter ....the table top model that went for $650 back in 1999 and then I bought the smaller one called the Lil Guy for $100...it now goes for $165 and bought it in 2000...still works like new. Xikar and Paiio, Cuban Crafters, the Famous Stainless Steel table top model ( this is a steal for $40 at one of the Famous Sites ) and an assortment of other cutters.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Cigary said:


> the Famous Stainless Steel table top model ( this is a steal for $40 at one of the Famous Sites ).


Well, they should call it the Famous Stainless _Steal _model! :drum:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, they should call it the Famous Stainless _Steal _model! :drum:


Quad Stainless Steel Table Top Cutter: 2 straight and 2 V cuts. On sale for $43...at that Famous Place.


----------



## Glowstick (Nov 28, 2014)

I watched a video one time where an old timer was using his thumb nail to remove a cap. I tried it and I like it. Anyone else try that technique? Seems to keep the end from squeezing the tobacco shut. Also give you a chance to see the inside construction at the cap.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Quad Stainless Steel Table Top Cutter: 2 straight and 2 V cuts. On sale for $43...at that Famous Place.


 Thanks for pointing this out to me. Now I need to buy it. And I need another cutter like I need a hole in the head. I suppose there are worse addictions to have. :smoke:


----------



## Rico1120 (Jan 23, 2013)

I went to the Cuban Crafters website after reading about it here. I like the perfect cut cutter, and the price is nice too. I cut my sticks with the cap and cutter on the table. It makes a great cut at just the right depth each time. Are Xikar cutters worth the money when it comes to cutting a cigar? I had an Oliva, (free gift from a tasting), and I could distinguish the amount of force it took to cut the cigar. It made a nice cut, but it was free, so in my mind "...it is what it is..." I like the design of the Cuban Crafter, but I think I want a Xikar for no other reason than it is a Xikar.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Xikar is a step up from Cuban Crafters in that the materials are nicer, the blades are polished, etc, and the Cuban Crafters is plain, and purely functional... but both work great. 

I miss the days when the CC was like $7 shipped on eBay. I gave mine to a buddy who moved to Vegas, went to get another one and found they had double in price! $15 is still a good price for a great cutter, though. 

I do love my Xikars though, I have two of the Xi3s and a ZX Ultra Slim, and they all work great.


----------

